# In For Service, What Do You Take Out?



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got to take our 230RS in for rear slide service (rails are pulling down from top) and was wondering, How much "stuff" do I need to remove before taking it in? We spent all summer getting it camping ready and now I wonder if I need to take it all out again. I guess leaving the canned goods in will be ok and the pots and pans, but just about everything else will need to be removed.

JR


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I leave everything in, i never remove anything.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Remove anything that may be in the way of them to do the repair. Other then that you either trust them or you don't and then you act accordingly.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We only had our camper in for service twice this year for some warranty work. Both times we removed anything that was expensive and could be easily walked away with. Some of our two way radios and some transponders and other racing equipment we took out. But normal camping stuff we just leave in. We may trust the dealer somewhat but you never know when a mechanic sees something and can just take it easily.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Valuable and fits in someones pocket, remove. They deal with campers full of stuff every day with mostly the same stuff inside. Things like I Pods, cameras, etc, remove. Yea, you can trust 99% of the service people, why take a chance on meeting the 1 %.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I just dropped mine off for service at Holman and left everything inside, including my brand new copy of Transformers 2 on DVD which might be appealing to some...I'll let you know if it's still there when I get it back.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Appreciate the replies folks. I really didn't want to have to buy a bunch of plastic bins and start hauling everything out. I'll just take out the tools, and the easily removed (valuable) stuff.

Dub, I see we have the same interest in towing vehicles. I just traded the 06 Tundra in on an 08 with the tow package/mirrors. The trip to the service center will be it's first tow. I'm looking forward to the 5.7Ls pulling experience.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

muttbike said:


> Dub, I see we have the same interest in towing vehicles. I just traded the 06 Tundra in on an 08 with the tow package/mirrors. The trip to the service center will be it's first tow. I'm looking forward to the 5.7Ls pulling experience.


I have the power folding electro-chromatic automatic dimming mirrors on mine, not the tow mirrors and I can see around my trailer well enough to drive. The extendable tow mirrors give you a much better view which many people like...I was very tempted to switch mine out but I really like the power folding and dimming feature. The 5.7L with the 4.33 rearend will pull that trailer of yours like it isn't there. My smaller trailer was 27' and 5500lbs and I didn't use WDH and got 11mpg with it..only 9mpg with the 310BHS. On top of that feel good that you bought a truck built in America by American's which contains the second highest domestic parts content of any American truck. 80% of your parts were built by American workers in American companies. Only F150 beats it in domestic parts content. Knowing that makes me feel good.


----------

